# Cheap shots,lower priced ammo.



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Wal mart has been selling Perfecta ammo lately,I've been stocking up on 9 mm. $9.97 (or there about)for a box of 50. Comes in 9,40,45. Have fired a few boxes through my 9's and no problem with this ammo. Anyone else use this brand? What are your results?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

no not yet , will try and post .


----------



## jagular (Feb 6, 2016)

I use this all the time for 9mm and .223. Never an issue in any of my guns. Sad to see that Walmart discontinued it. The interwebz says its dirty ammo but I clean my guns after every range session so it doesn't matter to me. I've run a couple hundred rounds through both calibers in multiple range sessions and never had an issue. I expect using this much ammo in a fire fight will yield two results, I'm dead or the attacker. Either way, I won't care or I'll then have time to clean my weapon.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Everyone I work with bought it en masse at the 6.00 per box closeout. A few months later and I was getting it from them for the same price. It is consistent, reliable and accurate enough. It is not really on my short list to stockpile because the groups tend to be kind of sporadic but for steel or paper? you bet. I like PMC, IMI and PRVI for stacking deep on the cheap.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a few boxes of it. I think I've seen this brand in Walmart as recent as this week. 

I'll be on the look out for it being discounted. They discounted the ZQI 7.62 couple weeks ago and sold out, but I've found more at other stores here and there.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

If you ain't using what your gonna bust a cap in someones ass in your wasting your time....I can head shot idiots at 600 yards with a 5.56....Gimme my 7.62 and we can extend it to 1000 yards easy!! Use what you will shoot in SHTF!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SGT E said:


> If you ain't using what your gonna bust a cap in someones ass in your wasting your time....I can head shot idiots at 600 yards with a 5.56....Gimme my 7.62 and we can extend it to 1000 yards easy!! Use what you will shoot in SHTF!


So you're saying that people need to train with what they intend to fight with ?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> So you're saying that people need to train with what they intend to fight with ?


Yeeeep! Imagine that!!!!!


----------

